# Problemas despues de instalar sitema base

## Edux099

Hola!

Ayer termine la instalacion base y cuando reinicio me lleva a la consola de /bin/bb... esta bien?? Es que no puedo hacer su..

Ademas de eso en la mayoria de comandos como ifconfig me dice que no lo encuentra y tambien dice modprobe used greatest stack depth

Otra mas, no puedo hacer ping a nada... bad host, unreachable..., busybox used greatest stack depth..

Uso dhcp y seria asi el mapa..

PROVEEDOR-MODEM-ROUTER-"Computadora 1 y Computadora 2"

En /etc/conf.d/net tengo - config_eth0="dhcp"

En /etc/resolv.conf tengo - nameserver 8.8.8.8

                                       nameserver 8.8.8.4

Cuando probar a iniciar eth0 con (no me acuerdo la ruta) start me dice que esta corriendo... asique problemas de kernel supongo que no son..   :Sad: 

He hecho todo lo que dice el manual linea por linea... aviso que he compilado manualmente ya que me resulta facil toquetarle el menu porque se algo de hardware jaja... Obviamente con el cd tenia internet...  Uso el kernel 3.0.8 de la pagina kernel.org

Que hice mal?

Saludos!

----------

## rgawenda

A símple vista, se detectan dos cosas. El segundo DNS tendria que ser 8.8.4.4 (GOOGLE). Pero eso no produce los síntomas que describes, que parece ser que te asigna busybox como shell en lugar de bash. Si existe /bin/bash prueba a asignarlo al usuario (usando chsh o editando a mano el /etc/passwd)

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/bb... esta bien?? Es que no puedo hacer su..
> 
> 

 

para hacer el usuario tiene que pertenecer al grupo wheel, ademas comprueba que se haya creado el directorio /home/nobre_de_usuario.

La mencion: 

 *Quote:*   

> bad host, unreachable..., busybox used greatest stack depth..
> 
> 

 

supongo que será por que no se ha instalado system debidamente pues busybox es una recopilacion de comandos (con menos opciones que los comandos normales, a fin de que pesen menos)  que se usa en discos de arranque y en sistemas empotrados, pudiera ser que volcases la ram del liveCd en vez del stage correspondiente y de ahí su aparicion en escena, no obstante aun asi deberia funcionar.

Arranca con un liveCD y empieza por comprobar el usuario y despues ve puliendo el sistema con paciencia.

----------

## Edux099

Hola de nuevo!

Gracias por responder!

Me parece que no pude iniciar ningun comando de red porque mi directorio proc estaba vacio... no se.. Hice la instalacion de nuevo y justo despues de instalar grub me acorde de poner la imagen del kernel en el boot... despues hice la configuracio y reinicie.... El problema es que ahora nisiquiera carga alguna opcion sino directamente me lleva a la lines de comandos de grub... 

Que hago? reinstalo grub? aviso que /boot/grub/grub.conf esta bien configurado, lo revise varias veces..

Saludos!

----------

